# oops... broken my pelvis...



## dommycob (Dec 16, 2012)

So I broke my pelvis 5 weeks ago in two places on the right side when I came off after my horse spun off the path in the woods. I was originally told that I should be riding in 6 weeks! I've got an appointment with my doctor on Tuesday and I'm hoping he'll say I can walk (or ride!)
At the moment I'm putting about half my weight on it as ordered and wandering around without my cruches without any pain... not that it ever hurts...
So I was wondering if anyone else has had an accident like this and how long till you were riding again?
Thanks


----------



## Ponypwnage (Jul 29, 2012)

A few years back i broke my pelvis in two places on the left side! This was also from falling out on the trail. I rode with it for about 2 weeks before i went to the doctor and he said i wouldn't be able to ride for another month. i guess that was about 6-7 weeks. Mine probably took a little longer to heal because i kept riding and didnt use crutches. Hopefully you will be able to ride soon!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 4, 2014)

My 18 year old daughter had her pelvis broken in June of this year in a car accident. She actually had minor breaks in two locations on her pelvis. She does not ride horse, but she did recover very quickly. She was also restricted to putting no more than 50% of her weight on the broken side for the first six weeks, so she used either a walker or crutches. When she went back for her 8 week checkup, they told her that she could resume normal activities. She started college in August and has not had any problems, and has no restrictions. So hopefully you will be riding again soon!


----------

